# Jeep Grand Cherokee limited - need plow tips



## cappaj1 (Jan 30, 2002)

I have a 93 Grand Cherokee Limited with 170k mi and 6 cyl engine. It runs like new and has lots of power. 

I was told not to mount a plow on it as it's unibody and it would affect the airbag system. Since I only plan on plowing my 150 foot driveway and my dads, I am determined to mount a 'real' plow on my Jeep rather than spend a few thousand on a beatup full size pickup with an old plow on it that would just sit 99 percent of the time and be an eyesore. Plus, with the great stereo, leather seats, nice ride, and great manuevaribility it offers, the Jeep will do nicely.

This looks like a great site for tips. Any comments, or preferably suggestions to my below plan would be appreciated.

Plow must be:
lightweight - maybe poly. or plastic; definetely not steel.
small - maybe 6 feet wide
REAL - not electrically operated bolt on, but full hydraulic control
Easily removed and reinstalled only for actual plowing

I plan on having someone weld or bolt framing to support a regular plow mount and plow.

Please no preaching; my mind's made up. I would rather use the Jeep with this many miles as a plow only, tow occassionally, short trip here and there vehicle that can be useful as I don't think it will go more than 10-20k miles more without some problems due to the high mileage. It's the perfect plow vehicle for me for my little driveway - I'll only plow a couple inches at a time, and slowly. all straight!!

Please, positive suggestions welcome!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## jackfrost (Dec 20, 2001)

Buffalo,uh.Where abouts in buffalo?Im new here too,but for the snow we get in buffalo and you said you may only do two driveways,my uncle just does his driveway and he has a curtis home pro 3000,its on a dodge durango,its got the hitch and run system(very fast hook up)its poly,7' blade and it weighs 460lbs and he loves the thing.That might be the way to go but Western,boss,fisher have light duty plows but this curtis hooks up so quick.Hope this helps you.


----------



## cappaj1 (Jan 30, 2002)

i'm about fifty miles outside buffalo; only had a few inches so far this year here. Thanks for the tip. I'll try to find a web site for the company you suggested although it still seems heavier than what I want. 

Although I said I don't want steel, I just said that cause I figured they'd be much heavier. Found a six foot Meyers on their site that weighs about 350. I'm gonna get something lighter than that even if I can find it. Anyone know of anything? I know there's a bolt on from a company SnowBear I saw in the local Lowes hardware but it had an electic motor and chain which I don't think is what I want.


----------



## jackfrost (Dec 20, 2001)

Its curtisplow.com
Anyway,actually the poly plows wieght more then the steel because with poly being weaker then steel it needs more bracing behind them then steel does.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

I had a Western 6.5 ft Sport\Utility plow on a old S-10 Blazer. I used it on driveways and small parking lots and never had a problem with in five years of use. It was fairly light so the small truck would handle it OK. It might be worth while for you to look at one of these, it worked good for me.

Razor


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

The grand cherokee should not have a plow,the Durango,S10 blazer,even Ford explorer all have frames,you have a unibody,if you hit an imovable object,the frame will be gone,your going to have to rig a setup up your sefl,or buy a sno bear cheapo.Good luck.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Why not just get a rear pull plow if you are going to plow every couple of inches? That seems like an easier route to take. No problem getting a receiver hitch for the Cherokee...

Sno Man makes a good rear plow. 


~Chuck


----------



## 94jeep (Aug 18, 2001)

i have a 94 jeep with a western plow 6.5 s/u if you are going to buy a plow make it a good one so it doesn't kill you in parts later. The key to plowing is a good frame i drive a tow truck and hate to load wreaked unibody there is nothing strong to lock on to so mounting the plow is going to be tough but if you have enought money and time it may work good luck. i have seen a jeep grand around here with a plow on it but never stoped to talk to him looks like a myers


----------



## cappaj1 (Jan 30, 2002)

94 jeep - if you ever see that Grand Cherokee again, please ask how it's worked out and/or find out what kind of plow and mount are on it and let me know. That would be great. Thanks!!


----------

